# I don't care anymore.



## gavroche (13 May 2012)

Up to now, I have always tried to keep up with other cyclists when I get passed because I like the competitiveness of it. No more!! From now on, I will go at my own pace regardless of other people's speed.
I did 40 mile ride this morning ( 3 hours) and made the mistake to try and keep up with two guys who passed me. I managed it for a bit but as soon as a hill came up I was dropped as I am very slow on hills.
So I made the decision there and then to just do my own speed from now on and that is that.
So if you are faster than me ( and most people are) , good luck to you and if you are slower ( very few are) then I shall be content but I won't compete ever again.
I enjoy my cycling just for myself as I ride solo all of the time and it will stay that way.
A bon entendeur, salut


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2012)

Don't do Strava then. Ahem. Enjoy.


----------



## potsy (13 May 2012)

I'm the exact same as the op, no interest in scalping or anything.
That was until last week when I signed up for strava, I think it could kill me


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 May 2012)

What's the point?

I've had younger, fitter riders pass me all the time and have tried to keep up to but no avail.
All it does is tire you out quicker.

I'm like you gavroche, billy no mates so has long as i've enjoyed my ride who cares.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 May 2012)

I'm the same. I read other poster's stories of long rides, see the MCL tickers in their signature and somehow manage to turn it into a massive pissing contest inside my own head. Does it all really matter as long as I get out on my bike and enjoy it whether it's the piddly 7 miles I did yesterday or the 100ish over last weekend?


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2012)

What's strava?


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2012)

When you get to my age the only thing that I pass are parked cars


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2012)

gavroche said:


> So if you are faster than me ( and most people are)


 
Depends on your definition of "most people" - 13mph isn't actually all that slow.

Anyway, that's not important. You're absolutely right. It's not a race. Unless it _is_ a race...

d.


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 May 2012)

Ah, don't knock it. If we as humans being didn't have that chase instinct, then there wouldn't be races, wouldn't be competitions, probably wouldn't have been Olympics and I wouldn't have had all my holiday banned for July...

Dammit.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> What's strava?


 
Strava.com - the road to enlightenment (or indeed an early grave).


----------



## RhythMick (14 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Depends on your definition of "most people" - 13mph isn't actually all that slow.
> 
> Anyway, that's not important. You're absolutely right. It's not a race. Unless it _is_ a race...
> 
> d.


I managed the Lincoln GP 63 miler at the weekend (wish they'd stop calling it the short route) averaging 13 mph and was VERY happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2012)

I was followed for 9 miles this morning really put me off my ride, would have rathered they overtook me! Headwind too..

Strava is deadly, joint 11th out of 98 on my steepest hill, I was sad enough to subscribe just to get the by age leaderboard, KOM by age out of 11 lol


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 May 2012)

The only problem about Strava is its so good, it makes me want to subscribe, when I really, really shouldn't - I'll get no benefit other than the chance of a little bit more 'smugness' if it helps me top another board somewhere, or the exact opposite if I find I'm bottom!


----------



## User269 (14 May 2012)

gavroche said:


> Up to now, I have always tried to keep up with other cyclists when I get passed because I like the competitiveness of it. No more!! From now on, I will go at my own pace regardless of other people's speed.
> I did 40 mile ride this morning ( 3 hours) and made the mistake to try and keep up with two guys who passed me. I managed it for a bit but as soon as a hill came up I was dropped as I am very slow on hills.
> So I made the decision there and then to just do my own speed from now on and that is that.
> So if you are faster than me ( and most people are) , good luck to you and if you are slower ( very few are) then I shall be content but I won't compete ever again.
> ...


 ..............until the next time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2012)

You see, me, I do care when people people shoot past me. It's just I'm no longer going to try to do anything about it.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2012)

Ride fixed wheel. Anyone who passes you on a multi-geared bike will be robbed of any sense of achievement. It's a total non-scalp for them. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Ah, don't knock it. If we as humans being didn't have that chase instinct, then there wouldn't be races, wouldn't be competitions...


 
Don't get me wrong, I have a proper competitive streak. I just think it's important to keep some perspective - if, as per the OP, being competitive is spoiling your enjoyment of cycling, then it's just not worth it. However, if being competitive adds to your enjoyment, then I say go for it...

Take, for example, my ride yesterday...

I rode out to Rye, a rolling 60km with a stiff southwesterly providing a headwind all the way. After a reviving cuppa and slice of bread pudding at the Strand Quay Cafe, I set off towards Hythe, taking the route directly across Romney Marsh. As I was leaving Rye, I spied another cyclist in the distance ahead of me. I'd say he had about 40 seconds on me, maybe a bit more. Flat roads, tailwind... It would have been remiss of me not to accept the challenge.

Thing is, he was no slouch. He was tucked nicely down on his aero bars, and his riding position and smooth pedalling style suggested he knows which end of a bike is the front. I had to really push myself to close the gap. I mean serious lung-bursting, leg-burning effort.

Eventually caught him just after turning off towards Ivychurch, just past the Brenzett roundabout. Well, I say caught him - I was within a couple of bike lengths when my route required me to turn off while he continued straight on, so I didn't actually get to pass him and officially claim the scalp.

Mind you, to be fair, he didn't even know I was chasing until I was almost right behind him, when he glanced back and seemed slightly surprised to see me. Plus I don't know if he was giving it full gas or taking it easy, and I suspect he would have stepped up the pace if I'd tried to pass him, so tbh it was quite a relief that I had the excuse not to try it, because I was _hurting_ by that point. 

It had taken me 13km of riding at the kind of pace that I reckon would have clocked sub-25 minutes on a 10 mile TT, so even with the tailwind, I'm pretty pleased with that performance.

So yeah, it wouldn't have mattered whether I caught him or not, and it was such a lovely day to be out on the bike that I would have enjoyed my ride even if I'd been pottering along at 10mph, but trying to chase him down gave me a massive buzz.



> probably wouldn't have been Olympics and I wouldn't have had all my holiday banned for July...
> Dammit.


 
Unlucky!

d.


----------



## toroddf (14 May 2012)

I was once overtaken by an old man up a hill. So I gave chase up and blew my lungs as I did not want to loose face. That's when I found out that he was riding an electric bike. So the lesson is that those who overtakes me is either riding electric bikes or are better trained than me. Cheats, in other words. Hence; I could not be bothered.


----------



## Rob500 (14 May 2012)

I'm a solo cyclist and don't mind at all who passes me. Good luck to them s'what I say


----------



## funk my fixie (14 May 2012)

gavroche said:


> Up to now, I have always tried to keep up with other cyclists when I get passed because I like the competitiveness of it. No more!! From now on, I will go at my own pace regardless of other people's speed.
> I did 40 mile ride this morning ( 3 hours) and made the mistake to try and keep up with two guys who passed me. I managed it for a bit but as soon as a hill came up I was dropped as I am very slow on hills.
> So I made the decision there and then to just do my own speed from now on and that is that.
> So if you are faster than me ( and most people are) , good luck to you and if you are slower ( very few are) then I shall be content but I won't compete ever again.
> ...


 

We are our own worst enemies. Gavroche, get out there my man and give it your best superman impression. You were part way through your 40 miler, while Mr speedy might have just come out of his front door. Even if you were 20 miles into your routine, psychologically you knew you still had to go another 20 before you were home again.

To prove my point.... One day I was out on my old MTB as my beautiful baby fixie was hiding in the garage from the rain. Anyway, I went on my 27 miles into Edinburgh in wind and rain and, like you, knew I had the return journey to do. I got onto the cycle paths that criss cross the city and soon found myself about 100 metres behind your usual look at me kinda guy. Had the expensive bike and all the gear to boot. I, like you said, put my foot down as I am not scared of a racing bike V's me on my MTB. I can go faster than most, even on my old piece of dog doo. Anyhow, as I approached this guy I couldn't help but notice that he was a giant. I am 5' 10" and my head was at the same height as this guys bottom even though he was haunched over and I was sitting upright. It don't matter much to me who you are if you are on the path ahead I am going to give it a try . Well I shot pass this guy who immediately saw the challenge and hugged my wheel for 1/2 mile or so and finally overtook me again for about 100 yards then turned off onto a main road. I watched him as I crossed a bridge and saw him go into a of place work, probably with the euphoria of, "Yeah, I got him back." But did you mate???????? I had done 27 miles in wind and rain AND knew I had to do the same thing home AND was on an old MTB with flat pedals and no clips/straps which I use when I cant use my baby. He was at least a foot taller on maybe £1500-£3000 of RACING bike with clipless pedals and shoes etc etc lightweight etc etc and was at his journey's end as he was at work or a mates house or whatever it was where he stopped. He may have retaken me but while I felt humiliated and sad on the way home, when I stopped and thought about it, I changed my opinion. If we were on the same machine, gearing etc etc and doing the same distance together I would have annihilated him. So don't get down about it, get back out and try to remember they may have only just started their route which may be half as long as yours or maybe they were on something half the weight etc etc. If you were on the same machine you doing the same distance with this guy you may well have left him for dust


----------



## dandare (15 May 2012)

I sigh yet again, if you are that convinced you would have annihilated him then why not just get a number on your back and see just how fast you really are. Just because you have passed someone on a road/track/cycle way does not mean you have beaten them at all.


----------



## funk my fixie (15 May 2012)

dandare said:


> I sigh yet again, if you are that convinced you would have annihilated him then why not just get a number on your back and see just how fast you really are. Just because you have passed someone on a road/track/cycle way does not mean you have beaten them at all.


 
You sigh yet again? You must get bored easy . Anyway, the long and the short of it is..........................I am doing just what the doctor ordered. I have signed up for a bit of the old TT in summer and am looking forward to putting my money where my mouth is. I am not going to disclose which two events I have signed up for as the idea that someone might come down and watch me is just not nice. However, I will be posting my results after the events have taken place. May I ask if Mr Dandare races at all or if he just likes to yawn at people who like to try hard on their bikes? Oh and BTW, if you had read the script and understood the significance of the words, you would have realised that it was not written with intention of upsetting anyone who thinks they are fast, owns a racer or to show off, but to encourage a fellow cyclist to carry on. Gavroche was clearly having a bad day and needed a little pep talk like we all need at times. A story often helps as in this case. If I read a thread in the future written by you informing us all that you are having a bad day I won't bother trying to encourage you with kind words you may fall asleep.

May the speed be with you

xx


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 May 2012)

I am very slow  but my wee legs pedal me home faster than taking the bus


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have a proper competitive streak. I just think it's important to keep some perspective - if, as per the OP, being competitive is spoiling your enjoyment of cycling, then it's just not worth it. However, if being competitive adds to your enjoyment, then I say go for it...
> 
> Take, for example, my ride yesterday...
> 
> ...


 
I sometimes do it to give myself a kick up the ass (interval training if you like), or to scalp some sportive riders who decide to go past me en-masse, cut me up then drop back down to a speed I was doing anyway (last Sat).


----------



## Andrew_P (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> I sometimes do it to give myself a kick up the ass (interval training if you like), or to scalp some sportive riders who decide to go past me en-masse, cut me up then drop back down to a speed I was doing anyway (last Sat).


I hate that, if you are going to pass me keep the effort up, when I pass again it looks like I have taken up the gauntlet. Often they get their extra from chasing the hare and cannot sustain it when they think they become the hare. "If you wish to be out front, then act as if you were behind"


----------



## dandare (16 May 2012)

funk my fixie said:


> You sigh yet again? You must get bored easy . Anyway, the long and the short of it is..........................I am doing just what the doctor ordered. I have signed up for a bit of the old TT in summer and am looking forward to putting my money where my mouth is. I am not going to disclose which two events I have signed up for as the idea that someone might come down and watch me is just not nice. However, I will be posting my results after the events have taken place. May I ask if Mr Dandare races at all or if he just likes to yawn at people who like to try hard on their bikes? Oh and BTW, if you had read the script and understood the significance of the words, you would have realised that it was not written with intention of upsetting anyone who thinks they are fast, owns a racer or to show off, but to encourage a fellow cyclist to carry on. Gavroche was clearly having a bad day and needed a little pep talk like we all need at times. A story often helps as in this case. If I read a thread in the future written by you informing us all that you are having a bad day I won't bother trying to encourage you with kind words you may fall asleep.
> 
> May the speed be with you
> 
> xx


 Doncha just get a bit fed up with the " I was on my crap mountain bike, lycra clad roadie, £3000.00 superbike, beat him up the hill, if I'd a been on the same kit etc threads. The OP shouldn't worry about keeping up with other riders,if they pass him so what. If you are not racing then just ride for the pleasure of the ride/day.
I do race and have done for many years that's why when i am out I don't worry about other riders passing me. Beat yourself up when you get dropped in a road race or do a crap time trial but dont get upset when out for a ride. Also, sportives are not races.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

dandare said:


> The OP shouldn't worry about keeping up with other riders,if they pass him so what. If you are not racing then just ride for the pleasure of the ride/day.


 
Completely agree - ride for the pleasure of it. If trying to keep up with other riders is spoiling your fun, don't try to do it.

But for me, as per my earlier post, chasing down another rider is part of the pleasure. It's just a bit of fun, see? He didn't know I was chasing him, and I'm sure in a real race he would have dropped me easily. The challenge wasn't me vs him, it was me vs me. If I hadn't caught him, it wouldn't have spoiled my ride, which I was just enjoying for its own sake anyway.



> Beat yourself up when you get dropped in a road race or do a crap time trial but dont get upset when out for a ride. Also, sportives are not races.


 
Possibly my biggest regret in life is not getting into competitive cycling 20 years ago. I rode a lot in my teens, and I was quite quick, but for some reason it never occurred to me to join a club or race properly. Now I'm pushing 40, so I've probably missed that boat, but I may yet give it a go. Right now, I'm fitter and faster than I've been at any point since my teens, so it's got to be worth a try, just for the fun of it - not that I'd expect to win anything.

If I did it, it would be proper racing though - not sportives. I've done a couple but they're not for me.

d.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Completely agree - ride for the pleasure of it. If trying to keep up with other riders is spoiling your fun, don't try to do it.
> 
> But for me, as per my earlier post, chasing down another rider is part of the pleasure. It's just a bit of fun, see? He didn't know I was chasing him, and I'm sure in a real race he would have dropped me easily. The challenge wasn't me vs him, it was me vs me. If I hadn't caught him, it wouldn't have spoiled my ride, which I was just enjoying for its own sake anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Me & you sound similar.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Me & you sound similar.


 
There are a few of us about!

d.


----------



## dandare (16 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Completely agree - ride for the pleasure of it. If trying to keep up with other riders is spoiling your fun, don't try to do it.
> 
> But for me, as per my earlier post, chasing down another rider is part of the pleasure. It's just a bit of fun, see? He didn't know I was chasing him, and I'm sure in a real race he would have dropped me easily. The challenge wasn't me vs him, it was me vs me. If I hadn't caught him, it wouldn't have spoiled my ride, which I was just enjoying for its own sake anyway.
> 
> ...


 At approaching 40 you are not far off your best years. You can still race properly and be very competitive (witness Malcolm Elliot) My time trial Pb for 25 miles was set when I was 50. I actually won an open 50 mile time trial when I was 48. I must admit at 65 my best years are behind me but I still race club events.


----------

